# Bent CPU socket pins - buy new MB or go with repaired one?



## csu98135 (May 26, 2013)

The MB in question is an Asus SaberTooth Z77. When I assembled my PC, I noticed that RAM slots A1 and A2 weren't working. I took the MB to the authorized service center of Asus in India (DigiComp), and they said that a few CPU socket pins were bent and that I would have to pay to replace the socket since it wasn't covered by warranty.

I agreed readily since there was a good chance I'd damaged the pins myself and they were charging a very nominal fee (Rs. 500).

Now, when I returned home and did a bit of research, I found a few things which raised my hackles:
- Socket replacement is supposed to be a non-trivial task, and I rather doubt that the service engineers in India have the necessary tools/finesse to do a good job here (after all, these guys are not even real Asus engineers, they've just been authorized by Asus).
- The fee they're charging seems to be too low. In the US, Asus seems to be charging more than Rs. 3000 for this kind of work, and I'd have expected the fee to be higher in India, given that it involves replacement of a component which may have to be imported from outside. So I'm doubtful about the quality of the new socket I'll be getting for such a low price, apart from the quality of the replacement work the engineers will do.
- In general, I just don't see too many people getting their sockets replaced in situations like these. They either try to straighten the pins themselves, get the entire MB RMA'd somehow or just take a hit and buy a new MB.

So my question is, given the factors stated above, do you think it's worthwhile to even wait for the repaired MB, or should I just go out and buy a new one (and keep the repaired one as backup as-and-when it arrives)?

In case I should buy a new one, which one would you recommend? Given that the bent-pin problem seems to be a big liability on the purchaser, this time I want to buy something which is just "good enough" and see how things go. Would the ASRock Z77 Extreme4 be a good candidate?


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2013)

They have the tools for BGA socket replacement. I am not sure if RMA centre or Asus do it, but I think they either send it to Bangalore or Mumbai office (speculation) for BGA socket replacement. 

In your case, most likely they're going to re-align the pins rather than replacing it. Did you confirm that from your end? Did you ask them that if they mend the pins, how are they making sure that it won't be a problem even on load- for eg: stress testing, etc.?

If you're not confident if they're only going to align the pins, insist on BGA socket replacement. No point in buying in another board. Just tell them to replace the entire BGA socket and say that you're willing to pay, but they'll need to give the invoice indicating that they've replaced the BGA socket (not repair, but replace).


----------



## csu98135 (May 26, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> They have the tools for BGA socket replacement. I am not sure if RMA centre or Asus do it, but I think they either send it to Bangalore or Mumbai office (speculation) for BGA socket replacement.
> 
> In your case, most likely they're going to re-align the pins rather than replacing it. Did you confirm that from your end? Did you ask them that if they mend the pins, how are they making sure that it won't be a problem even on load- for eg: stress testing, etc.?
> 
> If you're not confident if they're only going to align the pins, insist on BGA socket replacement. No point in buying in another board. Just tell them to replace the entire BGA socket and say that you're willing to pay, but they'll need to give the invoice indicating that they've replaced the BGA socket (not repair, but replace).



Thanks, at least I know now that they have the necessary tools/expertise for socket replacement.

I didn't really insist on anything from my end on the first visit; they told me the pins were bent and the socket would have to be replaced (replaced, not repaired) and I went along with that.

But yes, even I want a proper replacement, not a manual realignment of pins on the existing socket. So I'll follow your suggestion, call them up tomorrow, insist on a real replacement and ask for a proper invoice.

Thanks much for the response.


----------

